# Fruit fly culture inside mantis container



## Executor of Fruit Flies

Like the title says, would having a small fruit fly culture (bottlecap with prepared medium) inside the mantis's container(32 oz clear cup from fruitflies.net) work well as a setup? Would the occasional light misting encourage mold in the culture, and therefore a fungal infection for the mantis?


----------



## Rick

Fungal infection on the mantids is not going to happen by doing this. I have heard of people that keep a vial in with the mantids.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

I had actually just been considering doing this. Has anyone here done this before? I was just wondering if the nymphs would find there way into the container and basically stop the flies from laying eggs? How long would the culture last? Would this be a good, set it up and walk away design for feeding nymphs over a long period of time?(as in only checking up on them instead of worrying about feeding the mantids every day or so with those pesky flies). Thanks.


----------



## Rick

I did try it once and the medium dried up faster. Might want to try putting a culture in that is already full of maggots. That way as the maggots turn into flies they could leave the culture and go out into the mantid enclosure. Guess it would work with a small opening out of the culture.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

So, use an opening that the flies can leave through, but mantids can't get in. Also, if it looks like it's drying, can you add more water?


----------



## Rick

If you only have a small hole it should be fine. I wouldn't worry about the mantids getting in as I don't think they would bother.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Cool, thanks for the help.


----------



## Geckospot

I just use a funnel and tap the flies into the containers.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Yeah, you can always do that. But I think it would be interesting to see if you can set it up as an insert and walk away method. Even if they only last two or three weeks, it might be worth it. The mantids could just eat whenever they get hungry. And you don't have to worry about ever forgetting. Or it could be a good solution if you are going on vacation. If it will work with fruitflies, will it work with others like houseflies as well?


----------



## hortus

you could allways toss some pupae into the mantid tank


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Yeah but I think it would be cool if the food would breed in the tank so the mantids had a self refilling food source.


----------



## Tapos

i have put a culture in with the nymphs, with a small hole in the top. it seems to wrk fine, only problem is if the culture is mature, too many ff get out at the beginning. i tried a culture with round holes, and put a steel marble over the hole whenever the ff became too many fore the nymphs.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

yeah my fruit fly cultures dried up super quick in the vivarium with the mantids, though it did speed up their population growth for a bit but then there was none really quickly. think even the pupae and maggots dried up :?


----------



## Samzo

I do this when I hatch out nymphs, I have to take the top off the vial/container as the flys just stay inside for some reason but by taking the top off they venture out.


----------



## Ian

Yeah, I find the same....what I do, is put a few twigs, or some of that pine shaving like stuff in the culture, and the nymphs sit on the, and munch the flies as they walk up the sides.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper

So there are some people who have had success. I'll just attempt to set it up where there is a small hole for the flies to get out, but sealed enough to keep moisture in. This sounds good, thanks for the help everyone.


----------

